# any carvers? power or otherwise?



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 6, 2006)

I figured maybe this could go in the woodworking forum.  This was my first ever carving.  My girlfriend got in a tizzy and went to stay with her parents for the weekend a while back, so I got out my dremel and put it to use.  I like it.







Quartered mahogany, nice and soft but stinky.  I textured the outline a bit so it'd take more stain, it worked!

www.madmasons.com

david mason


----------

